# Next Competition Giveaway



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will be the chance to win this rare RLT29 as a thank you for clicking and posting links.

More details on how to enter later 

View attachment 9946


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

That is one terrific watch for a competition.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep - great looking watch - maybe I'll enter this one


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Just out of curiosity what are these RLT watches I keep seeing on this forum... What's the deal ?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Seriously generous giveaway Roy...good man!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> Seriously generous giveaway Roy...good man!


 I`ll second that :notworthy:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll second that [IMG alt=":notworthy:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/notworthy.gif[/IMG]


 I tried to talk him out of it but he wouldn't listen!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Roy, that is a really generous gesture and I will definitely be entering this one (sorry guys! :laugh: )

:rltrlt:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Brilliant Roy Extremely generous offer I will be adding my name to the draw :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice one Roy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> I tried to talk him out of it but he wouldn't listen!


 Well, he is a wonderfully generous man* :notworthy: :toot:

*The competition will be open to Moderators as well won`t it Roy? I miss my `29 :teethsmile:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

got to be in it to win it!! :laugh: ,

deano


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I may give this one a bash……….


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

gimli said:


> Just out of curiosity what are these RLT watches I keep seeing on this forum... What's the deal ?


 http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=59 :watch:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

wow ....aren't these the prototype Tag cases? Amazing giveaway :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> wow ....aren't these the prototype Tag cases? Amazing giveaway :thumbsup:


 Yes they are, here is the back, last one of these, that I know of sold for over £1300 :


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Nice one Roy, that is a really generous gesture and I will definitely be entering this one (sorry guys! :laugh: )
> 
> :rltrlt:





jsud2002 said:


> Brilliant Roy Extremely generous offer I will be adding my name to the draw :thumbsup:


 Sorry Davey I'm more worried about John entering, his luck seems to equal yours of late :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

You are right Steve I have been lucky lately maybe I should step down and give you guys a chance ...... No that wont be happening :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> Sorry Davey I'm more worried about John entering, his luck seems to equal yours of late :yes:


 :swoon:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow very very nice indeed a great give away Roy and credit for doing it with such a great watch


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thats a super giveway Roy! How do we get our paws on it


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Very generous and a fantastic watch to have the chance of winning. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> :swoon:


 I would like to assure everyone that the competitions have not been rigged against any particular member of the forum







:laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It needs to be a competition rather than a draw. Maybe a photo comp the members decide the winner, will have a think on this.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I would like to assure everyone that the competitions have not been rigged against any particular member of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Get in! :yahoo:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Also thinking it will be restricted to members who continually contribute.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Get in! :yahoo:


 Oh goody - he fell for it :teethsmile:



Roy said:


> Also thinking it will be restricted to members who continually contribute.


 Sounds fair, Roy


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Very generous Roy.

How about a competion where only I can win?

Rob....


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> Also thinking it will be restricted to members who continually contribute.


 That'll get peoples post count up............. including mine :teethsmile:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

robden said:


> Very generous Roy.
> 
> How about a competion where only I can win?
> 
> Rob....


 Great competition found here http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=59 Just select the prize you like, supply your details, and you're almost guaranteed to win :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantabulous prize. I notice that I am nearly at 5,000 posts, so I'd better find a prize too.

It won't be as generous as yours though!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Fantabulous prize. I notice that I am nearly at 5,000 posts, so I'd better find a prize too.


 I'm coming up to 5,500 posts, so that will be a good excuse for another prize draw... It looks like being a good month for give-aways


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

can i just remind folks i was away for a while but now i'm back


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

:batman: Super cooooool these 29's. I had one on at a forum G2G a while ago. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh, count me in. I'll pay the P&P after I've won! :teethsmile:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is one cool looking watch, great giveaway :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Full details about how to enter will be given in the next few days. It is only open to members that regularly contribute in the forum and new members cannot enter, sorry. Keep posting and enter the next one.

If members are buying from eBay or Amazon then click on one of the links appearing on the forum first as this will generate funds for the next giveaway and pay for running costs. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Top prize Roy and a fantastic opportunity for forum members. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice ! I'll be in. :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very generous Roy , top man :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Great watch,greater gesture and idea. I will be glad to participate.

Thanks,Roy.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Fantastic prize, although whilst a member for a while, I suspect my post count goes against me :-[ More of a lurker and the odd purchasor


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a lovely prize. Great gesture Roy. I'm glad I bought a Mifi for my hols now so I can watch this one...-) good luck to all. Didn't realise about smazon buys generating funds as well as eBay. Will be adding that link too...

just noticed ive crept past 1500 posts too. Time to find a prize/giveaway when I get back home. It'll be nowhere near this though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one,Roy...will deffo be entering...got to give Davey and John a run for their money!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I haven't seen one of those for ages and remember when you first made those Roy, unfortunately I was stupid enough not to get one at the time... :laugh: A great prize though, you're doing the membership proud


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's how to enter.

It's a watch photo and caption competition, no other rules. You need to be imaginative and pm me a photo with a caption. You have nearly a month. On the 1st of September all entries will be listed and members will vote on their favorite. Members entries will be anonymous so members are voting for the best entry not the member they like the most. The one with the most votes will win the watch. Good luck :thumbsup:

Only members who regularly contribute on the forum are eligible to enter this one, thank you.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the anonymity idea Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Could you give an example of what you mean by photo and caption ? Cheers John


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to be clear, do we need to take our own photo for this, or can we use one taken from the internet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Davey P said:


> Just to be clear, do we need to take our own photo for this, or can we use one taken from the internet?


 Has to be your own photo.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Has to be your own photo.


 Excellent - I've got this one in the bag :yahoo: (or I might be bluffing...........)


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Here's how to enter.
> 
> It's a watch photo and caption competition, no other rules. You need to be imaginative and pm me a photo with a caption. You have nearly a month. On the 1st of September all entries will be listed and members will vote on their favorite. Members entries will be anonymous so members are voting for the best entry not the member they like the most. The one with the most votes will win the watch. Good luck :thumbsup:
> 
> Only members who regularly contribute on the forum are eligible to enter this one, thank you.


 So does that make the closing date for entries 31st August?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Well that puts me at a disadvantage with my potato camera


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Me too Hugh. Not sure I understand what is required, and anyway I posses zero photography skills :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Me too Hugh. Not sure I understand what is required, and anyway I posses zero photography skills :laugh:


 I imagine just something like a plannet ocean at the bottom of a pond with a caption "it's a small world after all"


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Great competition idea.

Sadly, my lack of creativity combined with an inability to take photos isn't going to win me any prizes.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> So does that make the closing date for entries 31st August?


 Yes Dave :thumbsup:

You do not need great photo skills, remember members will be voting, they might vote for the wittiest entry or something else that makes it special. No one said it would be easy, good luck!


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Roy said:


> "only members who regularly contribute on the forum are eligible to enter this one, thank you."
> 
> Is there a specifc post count required, I suspect I dont qualify, although if I am allowed to enter my lack of creativity will hardly threaten anyone!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You must have been a member since 1st June 2016 or earlier with more than 50 posts and made regular contributions since at least 1st July 2016. If you are not eligible for this one then make sure you're eligible for the next one!

Sorry @revilo next time


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Roy said:


> You must have been a member since 1st June 2016 or earlier with more than 50 posts and made regular contributions since at least 1st July 2016. If you are not eligible for this one then make sure you're eligible for the next one!
> 
> Sorry @revilo next time


 2 out of 3 is not bad. Thanks anyway Roy and good luck to those that enter.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Special eh? well I always struggle with wrist shots so all I need now is a watch with a big enough strap :naughty:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/rlt29-competition/


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Just to be clear, do we need to take our own photo for this, or can we use one taken from the internet?


 @Roy and your own watch?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I remember when they where 1st advertised cost was about £40.00 or something like that and later you could get the movement upgraded and had a choice of dial colour ect was skint at the time and could kick my self for not getting one.super competition Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

relaxer7 said:


> @Roy and your own watch?


 Yes please :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It can be someone else's watch as long as it's your image, would be too easy to take pictures off the internet.

Obviously using a watch image that you have already used takes away the anonymity but you could go to the jewellers and take photo's.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Here's how to enter.
> 
> It's a watch photo and caption competition, no other rules. You need to be imaginative and pm me a photo with a caption. You have nearly a month. On the 1st of September all entries will be listed and members will vote on their favorite. Members entries will be anonymous so members are voting for the best entry not the member they like the most. The one with the most votes will win the watch. Good luck :thumbsup:
> 
> Only members who regularly contribute on the forum are eligible to enter this one, thank you.


 Guess I need to take some new pics, as all the ones I usually post are old and everyone knows them.....dusting the Box Brownie off now.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

is it limited to 1 photo per member ?


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

i didnt realize people would be voting. I was hoping for a bit more randomness as people probably wont like the watch I posted or the caption. :bash:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chocko said:


> is it limited to 1 photo per member ?


 Yes it is.



Wookie_66 said:


> i didnt realize people would be voting. I was hoping for a bit more randomness as people probably wont like the watch I posted or the caption. :bash:


 You have until the 31st to change it if you wish.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Guess I need to take some new pics, as all the ones I usually post are old and everyone knows them.....dusting the Box Brownie off now.... :laughing2dw:


 Box Brownie?? Iuxury! I've only got a pin-hole.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great competition Roy, need to get the thinking and imaginative hat on :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A few members are still asking about what is needed to enter. So here is an example, maybe I should enter :laughing2dw: :

* "BLT-RLT"*


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks more like photoshop than a photo  disqualified!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Looks more like photoshop than a photo  disqualified!


 It was, fair enuff :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> A few members are still asking about what is needed to enter. So here is an example, maybe I should enter :laughing2dw: :
> 
> * "BLT-RLT"*
> 
> ...


 I`m sorry Roy, but the content of that sandwich has made me feel quite ill so, as far as I`m concerned, you won`t be winning the competition







:laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry Roy, but the content of that sandwich has made me feel quite ill so, as far as I`m concerned, you won`t be winning the competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clearly too much tomato :yes: It's overlapping for heavens sake!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry Roy, but the content of that sandwich has made me feel quite ill so, as far as I`m concerned, you won`t be winning the competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quite right...far too much salad! artytime:

Edit: bugger, Hugh beat me to it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> Clearly too much tomato :yes: It's overlapping for heavens sake!


 Naa, the tomato is ok, as is the lettuce, what it needs is more cheese & a lot less (ie NONE) of that yucky stuff, & before some wag starts, I don`t mean the bread :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RLT watches are not yucky! :sign_what:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> RLT watches are not yucky! :sign_what:


 Smarty Pants...










:laugh:

& just to clarify - IMO, RLT watches are well Kewl







:thumbs_up:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you ever wish you hadn't posted something? :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Now I want a bacon sandwich!

Damn it.

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Do you ever wish you hadn't posted something? :laugh:


 Oh well, it kept the TWF inmates happy :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just for clarification, does it have to be a watch, or can it be part of a watch? For what I'm thinking the actual watch won't fit :laugh:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Generous offer and great watch, I wouldn't be without mine as it was the catalyst for my increased interest in watches generally.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Just for clarification, does it have to be a watch, or can it be part of a watch? For what I'm thinking the actual watch won't fit :laugh:


 Originally it did want it to be of a watch but as I've had entries without watches in already it's ok without a watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:swoon:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know I`m skating on thin ice here but...



Roy said:


> Originally it did want it to be of a watch but as I've had entries without watches in already it's ok without a watch :thumbsup:


 So, now that it no longer wants to be a watch, what does it want to be? :huh:

Sorry Roy, I just couldn`t resist :teethsmile:

That`s it, I`m doomed...










:laugh:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm really peckish now ...


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

So it's a watch photo competition to win a watch but the watch photo doesn't have to contain a watch. Does it all have to be a photo?


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

So any photo with a caption.....that's a shame as I had a great watch photo idea.

Oh well, might as well go with some nudity now.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

surely there must be some sort of time measuring instrument involved? [IMG alt=":baby:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/baby.gif.ce1c6c5327337280781247cac8813d2a.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My original post mentioned a watch, as members are voting for the winner I feel they will decide which are acceptable at the voting stage.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I'm sticking to the original brief and will only be voting for pics that have a watch in them....(seeing as I already entered my effort which is watch related :laughing2dw: )


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just because you can't see the watch case doesn't mean it's not there. I'll just not bother


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I will not participate in order to boost the others` luck.

Good luck and have fun.

Dimitar


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kanab22 said:


> So any photo with a caption.....that's a shame as I had a great watch photo idea.
> 
> Oh well, might as well go with some nudity now.


 Forget the nudes...go with the watch idea.... :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

RLT '29 GIVEAWAY: ENTRY CLOSES IN...Countdown


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just a reminder that closing date is very soon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Competition is now closed and I'll post the poll for the winner tomorrow. Thank you all who entered.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

It should be us thanking you...............


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

DOH ... missed it


----------

